
Show HN: See information about whatever you're currently listening to on Spotify - l0rdcafe
https://l0rdcafe.github.io/readme/
======
l0rdcafe
Hello world, I'm a front end developer from Egypt and I've been teaching
myself with the help of a mentor. This is my biggest project so far, I've been
focused on avoiding using frameworks and instead building things for myself in
order to better understand the fundamentals. Feedback is highly appreciated,
and pull requests are welcome.

------
l0rdcafe
Found and fixed a couple of bugs; should be more usable now. Please enjoy and
thanks!

